# HGVC presentation with lies or truth? Just bought to day and should I rescind?



## sdp1969 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello, 

I went to a HGVC timeshare presentation today and was surprised. Instead of selling me 5000-9000 points, he only wanted to sell me 4800 points every other year. His basis for this is that you rarely need to use your points and just by paying cash rates, you can save lots of money on the initial point cost. He offered 4800 points every other year with a 20,000 point bonus for 16.5K.  Additionally, he said that he had been in the timeshare sales game for over 30 years and he knew all the tricks. He said that if we bought from him, he could provide ways to accomplish the following with our membership and points. 


	Handle all my room needs as my personal travel agent. 
	Pay 150/ day per person for  Disney cruise
	Pay 75/ day per person for Royal Caribbean 
	The ablity to stay at  Saratoga Springs and other Disney properties. 
	The abiity to pay for many round trip flights to Europe with our points
	The ability pay less points for a room than is listed on the HGVC website

After hearing all this…I bought the timeshare. However, after reading TUG….this sounds like all lies.  Has anyone seen the HGVC provide the things he told me. If not , rescinding process will begin on Monday. 

Thanks for your advice everyone,

Steven


----------



## Jason245 (Jul 30, 2016)

sdp1969 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went to a HGVC timeshare presentation today and was surprised. Instead of selling me 5000-9000 points, he only wanted to sell me 4800 points every other year. His basis for this is that you rarely need to use your points and just by paying cash rates, you can save lots of money on the initial point cost. He offered 4800 points every other year with a 20,000 point bonus for 16.5K.  Additionally, he said that he had been in the timeshare sales game for over 30 years and he knew all the tricks. He said that if we bought from him, he could provide ways to accomplish the following with our membership and points.
> 
> ...


Are all those personal travel agent guarantees in the contract you signed? Especially the one where you spend less points per night than listed for a room/season.

If not you know your answer already. 

The same point packages sell for less than 2.5k on the resale market fyi. So even if those guarantees are in your contract,  you have to determine if the sweetners are worth the extra $$$.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GregT (Jul 31, 2016)

sdp1969 said:


> he could provide ways to accomplish the following with our membership and points.
> 
> 
> 1- Handle all my room needs as my personal travel agent.
> ...



Steven,

I do not know how he would accomplish most of these -- and I spend alot of time thinking about timeshares.  I could see #4 and #6 (I added the numbers) considering RCI trades, but it's specious to suggest that you can only get these by buying retail -- any HGVC ownership provides this potential.    

In my opinion, the best use of HGVC points is to book HGVC properties, and you can do that via resale.  I would not buy direct based on these "benefits".

Best,

Greg


----------



## RX8 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, rescind. 

Most of what he promises you can learn on your own or from others on TUG. 

With over 30 years of experience selling timeshares one of his learned "tricks" is what to say to a potential customer to close a sale. My guess is he is going to retire next month and you'll never be able to contact him again


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 31, 2016)

Seems every salesperson we get has been their "top salesperson" and one who knows all the tricks. 

That's what they tell us.

Then they Move their lips some more that negates those statements.

I certainly do not want someone else managing my point usage.. We've had that offer: Just call me, I can get anything you want, they say. 

I'd be on the phone all the time back and forth ( which I hate); I want to search online myself to see the options... Which may determine where/when we go.

Did he mention all the fees to pay whenever you book? To extend? To cancel? And the rising annual MF?  When we owned HGVC, we only had 5000 annual points and were "nickeled and dimed" to death whenever we did a thing ...


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 31, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Seems every salesperson we get has been their "top salesperson" and one who knows all the tricks.
> 
> That's what they tell us.
> 
> Then they Move their lips some more that negates those statements.



That is so funny.  We just attended a presentation in Hilton Club DC and got their "top" sales person.  As he informed us, since he was their "top" sales person he didn't need the sale, he just wanted the best for us or something like that.  It was apparent that his specialty was getting current owners to sale back their good HGVC properties and buy The Hilton Club property so they can be elite.

But he knew very little about the over all aspects of HGVC.  He didn't know what RCI was or reservations can only be made 9 months prior to check out.  Just lots of other stuff.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 31, 2016)

sdp1969 said:


> Handle all my room needs as my personal travel agent.



Yes, I've heard this one and always thought it was so silly.  What, does he manage the HGVC hotline in between sales presentations.


----------



## onenotesamba (Jul 31, 2016)

You should absolutely rescind.  Within the past year, I've purchased an _annual_ 4800 point contract at a low membership fee property for $2500.  And I purchased a second _annual_ 4800 point package for $3000.

You're paying a heck of a lot more for half of one of those contracts.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 31, 2016)

The simple answer is "YES".

George


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 31, 2016)

Rescind.  All lies and half truths.

The cash stays, what he didnt tell you is there are rarely full weeks left in open season and the cash prices are based on seasonal demand, higher at prime reasorts in prime season, and fees increasing since I've owned.

Using less points he was probably talking about owning platinum season but booking the lower gold, silver, bronze seasons.  Weekday only bookings are cheaper too, half point cost.  Its covered in the club rules booklet, called point stretching, not a top salesman secret.

Forget about flights and cruises, bad use of points with no better rates than the discount retailers (Costco Travel).

Disney is getting harder to trade into with HGVC points in RCI, very few weeks deposited and only 1 bedroom units lately, kids will be sleeping on the sofabed.

A few years ago sales staff were touting a retirement bank of hhonors points which never expire, convert hgvc points every year.  Another bad use of points, trade a week in a condo style room at a resort for 5 days at a Hampton in Mooselips Idaho.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Jul 31, 2016)

"Handle all my room needs as my personal travel agent. 
Pay 150/ day per person for Disney cruise
Pay 75/ day per person for Royal Caribbean 
The ablity to stay at Saratoga Springs and other Disney properties. 
The abiity to pay for many round trip flights to Europe with our points
The ability pay less points for a room than is listed on the HGVC website"

Salespeople don't have time to be travel agents. He will likely tell you what number to call or what website to go to when you want to book something

$150./pp per day for Disney cruise is rare, but can be found during their specials or their longer cruises such as transatlantic and panama canal. Anyone without a timeshare can get the same deal on the DCL website. Use a Disney travel agent and they will give you some on board credit out of their commission. 

No idea about Royal Caribbean.

You can use your points for flights by paying a fee. It is never as good of a deal as paying cash and if you only have 4800 EOY points, you won't have enough points anyway.

You can get an RCI trade for HGVC for less points than booking directly. It's one of my pet peeves about HGVC. We pay top $ for the system, but anyone else can get a trade with some cheap timeshare.


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 31, 2016)

Sounds like what you bought is similar to what someone else on TUG is trying to get rid of. Perhaps you two should talk

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244739


----------



## sdp1969 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Follow up with recission decision.*

Thanks so much for your help everyone! My wife and I just read through all the fine print of the recission portion of the contract and are mailing them the letter tomorrow. We stayed at Hilton Seaworld and Hilton Tuscany this week and took a tour of Parc Solei. We planned on buying either retail or aftermarket and our plan was to see which one in Orlando we like best. Hands down...me and my wife liked Tuscany much better than the other two.  Our next stop is an aftermarket purchase.  

Thanks again,

Steven


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 31, 2016)

Steven, 

I'm curious why did you like Tuscany more than Parc Solei?

Ian


----------



## sdp1969 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Why tuscany over Parc Solei?*

Hello,

While the Parc Solei was good we liked the Tuscany better. Why?

1.The italian architecture was everywhere from the pool to the buildings and to the rooms. There are fountains in front of every building and in the lake as well.  The modern architecture of PS seemed a little more sterile in our eyes but definitely nice.

2. We liked the lake at Tuscany and how there was a bridge across the middle leading to the clubhouse and a walkway around it for an evening stroll with lighted lamp posts along the way. Only 0.6mi so not too long to walk. The bridge makes the clubhouse close to everyone for your 10pm starbucks or ice-cream.

3. Tuscany is next door to an outlet mall as well as soooo many restaurants and things to too...its on international drive! The PS is a bid farther away from things and surrounded by construction.  

4. If you dont want to swim in the big pool, there is a smaller quiet one by the pizza parlor a few buildings down at Tuscany. 

5. I had read that some people has issues with internet access, but I had no problems there. 

Our overall feel of Tuscany was elegant, warm and cozy. 


The one thing better at PS was the view. They showed us a room on one side of the building that had a great view where we could see Epcot, Tower of terror, The Contemporary. Great view of the fireworks at night. 

Hope that helps,

Steven


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Steven. But now I'm questioning my decision to stay at Parc Solei.

Ian


----------



## dkern1 (Feb 27, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> That is so funny.  We just attended a presentation in Hilton Club DC and got their "top" sales person.  As he informed us, since he was their "top" sales person he didn't need the sale, he just wanted the best for us or something like that.  It was apparent that his specialty was getting current owners to sale back their good HGVC properties and buy The Hilton Club property so they can be elite.
> 
> But he knew very little about the over all aspects of HGVC.  He didn't know what RCI was or reservations can only be made 9 months prior to check out.  Just lots of other stuff.





I just saw your post from last summer.  My husband and I just went to a Hilton Club DC presentation this past weekend and the same thing happened to us!!  He gave us a big overview on what a big deal he was, but then did not even tell us anything about the District Club and seemed to know only a small about the ins and outs of HGVC.  Instead he launched into how we should use our 5,000 points that we bought on the resale market from SeaWorld as a credit towards points he could sell us at another resort so all of our points (we own 9,000 we bought through Hilton Club NY) would then count towards Elite status. That seemed more important to him than selling us on the resort we were visiting?!?!


----------



## Nomad420 (Feb 28, 2017)

How was Hilton Club DC?  Is this in the top floor(s) of an Embassy Suite?  Looking to stay there and a relative newbie here but a member at HC NYC.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes. The District by Hilton Club is the top 2 floors of the Embassy Suites Georgetown.  We loved it.  Beautifully appointed, great location, and free breakfast! In my kids "What I did this summer essay" my daughter wrote, "My mom really liked the timeshare in DC.  It had free breakfast so she didn't have to cook."


----------

